# A 2.5 hp Mercury and a New Jon Boat - help!



## john3 (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone - looking for a little advice.

I currently have a nice running 2.5hp Mercury and am working on a redo on a 16ft Dilly trailer. I am starting to consider what boat I want to buy. Whatever I purchase, I would like to use my 2.5 hp Mercury to putter around (no more than a trolling motor - really) until I can get the money together for a bigger motor. 

I have the option to buy a 14' x 36" jon or a 15' x 42" jon. Do you think that little motor will push these around at trolling motor speed?

I used to have it on a Deep V 12' and it pushed it ok.

Thanks for you advice - and I know that a bigger motor would be tons better I just don't have the $$$ right now.


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 16, 2011)

I think that the 2.5 mercury will push either boat. I have seen 15' jon boats only powered by a trolling motor, therefore i think a 2.5 will do a decent job.


----------



## dieselfixer (May 17, 2011)

I would go with the 1542 then you will have a larger boat when you have the $ for a new engine. I have a 9.9 Merc 4 stroke on my 1542 Tracker and it is plenty fast enough with 2 people and fishing gear.


----------



## J.P. (May 18, 2011)

i know guys who push 20ft sailboats with 2hp inside the marina and to putter along when there is no wind. 

having a small motor, you'd be going mostly on displacement mode (not planing). under this, the rule of thumb is for boats of the same beam, the longer the waterline length the faster it goes under displacement mode. choosing a long hull with narrow bottom would be faster, but will have stability issues. on the other hand, choosing a longer and wider boat would negate any increase in length, and may decrease hull speed depending on the resulting ratio. if you ask me, i'd always go for stability over speed. i'd choose a 1436, but 1448 may work if you are not in a hurry. this would also be in anticipation of your intended power upgrade. 

going back to your 2.5hp, i know somebody who turned his 2.5 mariner into something like 3.3hp. some outboard manufacturers use practically the same motor for various hp ratings, and simply reduce the hp of a particular model by putting a sort of restrictor on the carburetor. check the carb if your motor's carb has the restrictor, if it does, lucky you. here is a link to the prodecure. https://www.pinoyboats.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1248&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2011)

I recommend the 1542. I have a Tracker 1542 that I originally powered with just a 55 lb trolling motor. You won't win any races with the 2.5 but you will get where you need to go. Trolling will be ideal.


----------



## TNtroller (May 18, 2011)

does your 2.5 have its own gas tank, or connections for a fuel line from the main gas tank?


----------

